# Forward VS Reverse Pattern Valve body transmission



## kjk990 (Sep 1, 2010)

I am swapping out my TH400 for a 700R4. I have a B&M ratcheting shifter that I can use for many different transmissions forwards and reverse pattern. Now with the forward VB in my TH400 I ratchet from N 3 2 1. It just makes more sense to go N 1 2 3 4. Am I missing something? is it just personal preference? I don't race. But I like to bang the gears a little. 

Any advice. Thanks. Oh. I haven't asked my transmission guy yet. Is it possible in the 700R4?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Part of the deal with the ratching gear shifter is you drop it all the way back to 1st gear, then you slap/push it forward to shift to the next gear. I would think it to be un-natural to pull the shifter back to up shift rather then to push it forward for the next gear.


----------



## 69Goatee (Aug 14, 2009)

Bad idea for a street car. Most, if not all of the reverse patern valve bodies are manual shift, meaning you loose "D", no more automatic. You have to shift through every gear up and down whenever you drive it, it will get old real quick. And it won't be safe on wet or gravel roads because when you shift up or down, it hits hard and could break the tires loose.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

safety, if you have to shift out of high gear into neutral, the forward pattern has those side by side, but the other, means no way to get into neutral quickly without tearing up the trans.


----------



## kjk990 (Sep 1, 2010)

If it was just personal preference I would do reverse. I like the idea of going N1234. But I also don't want to give up the D. 

Pontiac... Thats a good point about the safety aspect. I didn't think about not being able to get to N without going back down through all the gears.

Thanks for all the advice. You guys alway come through.


----------

